
Google exec and blogger put together anti-SOPA e-book to benefit cause - DanielRibeiro
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_19851878
======
spatten
As it's hard to find in the article, the book is at
<http://leanpub.com/uncensored>.

Here's a list of the contributors so far:

Adam Nash, Adam Rifkin, Alexia Tsotsis, Andrew Dubber, Barry Ritholtz, Brad
Feld, Bryce Roberts, Caterina Fake, Cory Ondrejka, danah boyd, Dave McClure,
David Hornik, David Pakman, Elad Gil, Eric Ries, Ethan Kaplan, FAKEGRIMLOCK,
Fred Wilson, Howard Lindzon, Hunter Walk, ian c rogers, Jason Cohen, Jenna
Bilotta, Joel Spolsky, John Lilly, Joshua Brown, Mark Suster, Matthew Ingram,
MG Siegler, Mike Masnick, Peter Armstrong, Ryan Spoon, Sarah Lacy, Semil Shah,
Tim Ferriss and Tim O'Reilly.

